# Yequa



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

With a good flow this year may be the year for whites up the Yequa. Last 2 were not the best but I'm no longer gonna crawl thru bushes and climb the banks but man that was the good ol days


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

The lake is 3.77 ft above pool, the whites should be in dime box by now. Been quite a while since sommerville has had a good white bass run for sure.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Does anyone now if they are releasing water at the dam and how much. or where to go to check it. that's seems to effect the bite sometimes. especially for the crappie.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

"Somerville Lake is up about 3.75' above full pool. They opened the gates again on Monday and are currently running 1490 cfs thru the dam, so lake should drop about 3 inches a day. However, 90% rain for Saturday. Water temps were 48 degrees this morning, 7 degrees warmer than the air temp was."
Obiewan in the catfish lounge posted this
He fishes there often. Not sure of where he got the release info though.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I was there yesterday, water was really up. Did manage to bring home some crappie.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Was the water still dirty? I'm gonna hit nails or the yegua tomorrow


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

I was up in Nails years ago with a friend fishing. really didn't know what we were doing or looking for. was trying to find some crappie. ran into a game warden. said that Summerville wasn't a good crappie lake and when ever they are releasing water from the dam. the bite stopped. to much up and down on the water flow. not sure if this is all true or not. I have caught them at Big creek marina and the other marina before. but never new what the flow was at the time. what are you thoughts on this. I was going to go hit it next Wednesday.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

In past experience, I have noticed the bite shuts down when the dam is open. As far as somerville not being a good crappie lake I beg to differ, I have caught my fair share of crappie out of that lake. How did the water look clarity wise?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Yegua was really muddy this morning.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Water at big creek was stained.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey JB. I agree with you. not sure why the game warden would say that. really weird. but I think you are right about the water flow. how can I check it before I head that way ?


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

I just talked to one the guys with the core of engineers and they have both gates open right now at a flow rate of 4.5 . they are way above pool . almost 4 ft. I think I will check back with them before I go next week.


----------

